# Mappage souris 5 boutons (précédant ; suivant)



## BlackOryx (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens récemment de passer sur mac,
Je possédais une souris de "gamer" car il fut un temps où je jouais beaucoup. Elle permet l'utilisation de 5 boutons, dont 2 sont situés à proximité du pouce et permettent de naviguer plus simplement dans les explorer simplement en cliquant sur ces boutons pour afficher la fenêtre précédante ou suivante.

LE hic est que je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que ces boutons soient utilisables, de plus les pilotes de cette souris sont inexistants sur mac.

Je me pose aussi cette question : Je prévois de partitionner mon disque pour y installer windows qui me permettrait de jouer à des jeux, et je me demandais si les boutons seraient utilisables mêmes si l'ordinateur est un mac, sur cette partition.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2010)

C'est uniquement une question de "pilote", donc un problème "logiciel" et pas matériel, si tu as les pilotes Windows, ça fonctionnera sur toute machine exécutant Windows. Par contre, sur Mac, l'excellent USB Overdrive devrait te permettre de pallier à l'absence de pilote Mac OS (et sa version d'essai te permettre de le vérifier avant d'acheter).


----------

